# US Army Special Forces Change of Command scheduled



## Ravage (Jun 10, 2008)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 10, 2008) — Brig. Gen. Michael S. Repass will assume command of the U.S. Army *Special Forces* Command (Airborne) from Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko in a formal ceremony Tuesday, June 17 at 9 a.m.

The ceremony will take place on Meadows’ Parade Field located next to the U.S. Army Special Operations Command Headquarters. 

Repass, a native West Virginia, comes to USASFC(A) after serving as deputy commander of Special Operations Command Europe (Airborne).  He is a graduate of the U.S. Military Academy and was commissioned there as a second lieutenant in the Infantry.  Repass has held many leadership positions within the special operations community.  This is his third assignment with *Special Forces* at Fort Bragg.  

Csrnko, the commander of USASFC(A) since 2006, will become the commander of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School located here at Ft. Bragg.
The ceremony will be presided over by Lt. Gen. Robert W. Wagner, commanding general of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command. 
-usasoc-

NOTE TO NEWS MEDIA: News media interested in covering the ceremony should contact the USASFC Public Affairs Officer at (910) 432-6005, or e-mail pao@soc.mil no later than 1 p.m. Monday, June 16.  In the event of inclement weather, the ceremony will be held at York Theater.   

Media should meet at Stryker Golf Course on Bragg Boulevard at 8:00 a.m. on June 17. The media convoy will depart Stryker no later than 8:10 a.m.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News%20Archive/2008/June/080610-04.html


----------



## holdcenter (Jun 12, 2008)

Finally.....nuff said.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jun 12, 2008)

holdcenter said:


> Finally.....nuff said.



Yup, what he said...


----------



## Ravage (Jun 18, 2008)

> Brig. Gen. Michael S. Repass, the incoming U.S. Army *Special Forces* Command commander, passes the USAFC (A) colors to Command Sgt. Maj. Mario Vigil signifying his acceptance of command, during the change of command ceremony, June 17, 2008, at Ft. Bragg, N.C. Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, the outgoing commander, relinquished command of USAFC (A) over to Repass, after having held the position for the last two years. ( Photo by SSG Marie Schult, 3rd SFG (A))









> Brig. Gen. Michael S. Repass, speaks to the guests during the Change of Command Ceremony, June 17, 2008, at Ft. Bragg, N.C. Repass took over as the Commanding General of the U.S. Army *Special Forces* Command (Airborne) from Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko. (Photo by SSG Marie Schult, 3rd SFG (A))


----------



## Ravage (Jun 19, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News%20Archive/2008/June/080618-01.html

*Special Forces welcomes new commanding general*

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 18, 2008) – The U.S. Army *Special Forces* Command (Airborne) said a bittersweet farewell to its commanding general as it welcomed a new one during a ceremony on Meadows’ Field June 17.

Brig. Gen. Michael S. Repass took the reigns of USASFC(A) from Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko during the change of command.

Repass, a West Virginia native and a graduate of the U.S. Military Academy at West Point, has been serving as the deputy commander of Special Operations Command Europe in Stuttgart, Germany prior to being tapped to lead USASFC(A). 

“I am humbled to be in command of the new legends of our regiment,” said Repass, who himself counts among his awards, one Legion of Merit and two Bronze Stars Medals. “I look into the crowd and see a handful of great *Special Forces* officers, warrants and NCOs, with whom I have served. Many are easily my equal or better, but I happen to be the lucky one standing here.” 

Repass feels he is up to the challenge of filling Csrnko’s shoes.

“I’ve worked with (Maj. Gen) Csrnko twice and it’s an honor to follow in his footsteps,” Repass said. “It’s great to see your faces and I’m honored to be your commander. I will always endeavor to remember that much is expected of me in this command.”

Lt. General Robert W. Wagner, U.S. Army Special Operations Command commanding general, hosted the event. Wagner noted that the two men, Repass and Csrnko, are “career-proven professionals” who are well-equipped to execute their respective assignments. 

Wagner explained during his remarks that under Csrnko’s watch, the command deployed more than 33, 678 SF Soldiers, on 943 deployments to 93 countries and 37 states, adding that there has not been a day during his tenure when less than 3,500 SF Soldiers were in combat. 

“I stand here today because of the mentors that raised me in the Army and the *Special Forces *Community,” Csrnko said. “The hardest duty for the past two years was officiating at the funerals of our fallen warriors.”

Csrnko asked the crowd to join him in a moment of silence to remember those fallen warriors and their families.

“It has been my honor and privilege to command and walk within your ranks for the past two years,” Csrnko said of the thousands of men he has commanded within the *Special Forces* community. 

Csrnko, a graduate of Indiana University, will take command of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School on June 20.

“I look forward to the challenges of the Special Warfare Center and School,” he said.

For Brig. Gen. Michael S. Repass' bio, click here...


----------

